# Bitiron t3+t4 mix?



## J90 (Nov 17, 2011)

Been offered these fairly cheap compared to the usual cost of t3. I know there a turkish brand from google but there's no where saying if there any good?


----------



## Jiminy Cricket (Apr 23, 2011)

Just grabbed some of these today.. How are you getting on with them? What dose did you start on?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/157566-t3-not-t3.html

read post 5. Thats how you run ANY thyroid med. BiTiron is quality.

start on 2 tabs. Problem is once you"re at 4-6tabs, you're still a bit low for effective t3 for cutting for most people. However temp measure is the only way to know for sure.

The reason 4-6 tabs is about the threshold, is that t4 starts getting a bit high overall..


----------

